# PowerMax 826 OE



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

My snowblower is making a rattling sound from inside the housing when I shake the machine a little....also could hear something unusual when using it the other day. Any input would be appreciated!!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Could be worn bearings. Can you post a video ?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Take off the belly pan and have a look


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Zavie said:


> Take off the belly pan and have a look


yes do that make sure there's no rodents inside there you may be hearing a pile of nuts and what ever else they dragged in


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

I doubt if it's that...but I will try thanks...I'm trying to upload a video with no luck


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

mp4 is the extension from my Galaxy S9...and won't post


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

Someone is telling me its a bearing...pick up delivery 120 all in


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

Get rid of this and buy a new blower? Get the repair done? Do it myself??


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

120 is a good price. It is probably a $20 part, and a few hours between transportation and fixing it. It is not all that hard, but you need to be mechanically inclined. Are you up for the challenge, or do you have excess money to burn ?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Do what repair? I thought you don't know what's wrong with it.

You need at least some mechanical ability to at least pull the belt cover and inspection plate from the underside to get a feeling of what is going on.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

No one can know for sure what the problem is without inspecting the machine. They would need to remove belly pan and belt covers as several guys have already noted.
Could be as simple as rodent nests or a loose part or a spring has come off.
It's not that difficult to remove belly pan, belt cover or plastic engine covers to see if it might be a simple repair.


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

I took off the pan below and noticed the sound starts when I press the auger handle...the impeller is making the sound as it spins...I have done all the basic maintenence on it like oil and spark plug changes.. but doubt if I can repair this myself


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

RIT333 said:


> 120 is a good price. It is probably a $20 part, and a few hours between transportation and fixing it. It is not all that hard, but you need to be mechanically inclined. Are you up for the challenge, or do you have excess money to burn ?


I do the oil and spark plug changes...but from looking at youtube videos a bearing seems challenging...


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

It is not a tough job when you have time, and the weather is decent.


----------

